# Any leftover BCY-X?



## SliderX (Mar 23, 2016)

I’m hoping to buy some leftover BCY-X in orange. Anyone have some squirreled away somewhere and not planning on using? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Good stuff. Only 18% vec


----------

